# Bela bartok harmony



## gregorypeccary (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi everybody,

i am a musician and a very big fan of Bela Bartok which was one of my biggest source of inspiration.
Recently i was listening the "MIRACULOUS MANDARIN" , and in the beginning of the ballet there is a chord which is structured like this : D flat major seventh augmented over D flat major seventh.
It seems to me a D flat major seventh with the fifth and the augmented fifth together!

Maybe somebody who knows this opera can help to figure it out this passage?


----------

